# Floyd Landis: Revenge or telling the turth?



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2010)

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/37247426/ns/sports-other_sports/


----------



## roark (May 20, 2010)

Admitting is one thing. Getting all Canseco is another. Nobody likes a rat.


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2010)

Can't say I'm surprised to hear that there's doping in professional cycling.  It does seem a little effed up that he's trying to take everyone else down with him.  I guess he claims he's doing it for the benefit of the sport, which has some merit I suppose.


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2010)

I think I am going to try some to see if it will help me keep up to you guys.


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Can't say I'm surprised to hear that there's doping in professional cycling.  It does seem a little effed up that he's trying to take everyone else down with him.  I guess he claims he's doing it for the benefit of the sport, which has some merit I suppose.



Well... especially not after Operacion Puerto and others in a long history of cycling + drugs and doping.

It wouldn't surprise me if he were doing it to be an AW and get a little money out of it from a book deal or something after his big disgrace from the '06 Tour.


----------



## TheBEast (May 20, 2010)

Saw that this morning and thought, WTF?  So now he did do it?  No question it's probably all over professional cycling, but like others have said, no one like a rat.


----------



## JimG. (May 20, 2010)

No respect here for Floyd.

Besides cheating, ratting out others just plain sucks.

What a baby, and I doubt he did it to help clean up the sport.


----------



## riverc0il (May 20, 2010)

Mixed opinion here. Intention plays a big part of my opinions. If the intention was to clean up the sport, then rat away. Cheaters should be ratted out. Sports have rules to put everyone on an even playing field and may the best man or team win. If someone breaks the rules and wins while someone following the rules does not due to not cheating, then something is not right nor fair.

That said, considering the guy put up a big fight against the allegations he doped and is now trying to bring everyone else down from a lower competitive position, I call suspect and that is ratting for all the wrong reasons. Motivated by personal gain for sure. A lack of integrity was already shown and this is further lack of integrity in pinning others against the wall for the same type of cheating he already did.

All that said, we have a pretty big problem in pro sports with doping. Everyone loves a champion. We cry foul after the fact, but man.... everyone loved Lance winning all those tours. Everyone love McGuire's chase for the record against Sosa and Bonds charge up the all time list. We cheer even though we suspect foul play. The real problem with doping is in the mirror and testing/controls that are only given lip service that never really out any one via official methods.

Overall, I think Landis could have approached this in a much different manor if it was truly for the good of the sport. Getting dragged through the media, even to its long term benefit (perhaps, though ratting out a few guys really will not have much direct effect on long term doping monitoring in the sport), will not benefit the sport/activity as a whole. Working internally to revise the rules and testing would be much more effective. Or better yet, becoming a media spokesperson for advocating for change and better enforcement. That could be perceived as taken the negative history and trying to change it into something positive.


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2010)

AFAIK he's still claiming that he wasn't doping at all in 2006 when he won the TdF...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2010)

So, anyone want to wager when Congress gets involved?  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (May 21, 2010)

Arlen Specter is still trying to get the Pats. So Congress is tied up with that important national problem.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> So, anyone want to wager when Congress gets involved?  :lol:





Puck it said:


> Arlen Specter is still trying to get the Pats. So Congress is tied up with that important national problem.



Not enough of a chance to publically chastize a big corporation  for congress to want to get involved in this one IMHO 

If Lance was say a French or Dutch citizen, well then we might see some congressional grandstanding going on  :smash:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 21, 2010)

Floyd Landis is a piece of shit IMO.

http://sports.yahoo.com/sc/news;_ylt=Ar4abkQccBLIu9Yp3Y8L1Ag5nYcB?slug=dw-floydlandis052010


----------



## Angus (May 21, 2010)

lying whether b/c you're ashamed, mad at others who weren't caught or whatever is one thing...but spending the time and energy to write a book, go on tour and drawing all these other people into your lie...that's just plain weird and sad. I suspect, there's a clinical term for this behavior but I'll let someone else with mental health training volunteer. this is a character of our society that's becoming increasingly prevalent...lack of shame. I'd just go crawl quietly under a rock!


----------



## marcski (May 21, 2010)

Floyd is lame. I still remember getting, ( I can probably search for them) the emails ....fundraising for his "defense". You had to pay like $500 to go on a ride with him. Glad I had no desire to do that back then with him..I mean anyone who saw the way he came back in stage 17 had to know....


----------



## Trekchick (May 21, 2010)

Have any of you read the biographie(s) of Lance?
I've read the authorized and unauthorized biographies and with the extensive testing they did on him for doping during and after his cancer treatment, I'm not so sure that Lance could get away with doping.

I'm not saying its not possible, just that its not probably with someone in the focus of the media like Lance is.
Remember the Europeans have done EVERYTHING in their power to discredit LA over the years and would love to find any tiny trace of impropriety.......they'd find it if it were there.


----------



## mondeo (May 21, 2010)

Been out of the spotlight for too long, needed to do something to get back in it. That or setting up a book deal.


----------



## marcski (May 21, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Have any of you read the biographie(s) of Lance?
> I've read the authorized and unauthorized biographies and with the extensive testing they did on him for doping during and after his cancer treatment, I'm not so sure that Lance could get away with doping.
> 
> I'm not saying its not possible, just that its not probably with someone in the focus of the media like Lance is.
> Remember the Europeans have done EVERYTHING in their power to discredit LA over the years and would love to find any tiny trace of impropriety.......they'd find it if it were there.



Plus, I believe....please correct me if I'm wrong that there wasn't a test for EPO or it wasn't even illegal back when Lance was coming off of his cancer treatment. So, I don't think there was a way for them to even test him for that back then.


----------



## Trekchick (May 21, 2010)

marcski said:


> Plus, I believe....please correct me if I'm wrong that there wasn't a test for EPO or it wasn't even illegal back when Lance was coming off of his cancer treatment. So, I don't think there was a way for them to even test him for that back then.


I think you're right.  Its been a few years since I read the unauthorized biography of Lance, but I recall that the Euros were trying to set Lance up and wanted to get him on anything and everything they could.

IF he were doping, they would have found it.


----------



## LaneMeyer (May 22, 2010)

I'm pretty bored with Landis as a whole and his little message about being excluded form the Amgen Tour.

I look at it this way, 
If I (Landis) can't win the big prize, then nobody else can.
If I can't get a contract for 2010, then nobody else can.

They also kept samples of Armstong's blood frozen so that they can test his blood years from now when they might actually have a better clue what to test it for.


----------

